# Help help help!!



## sizzle (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, have a big problem ,while changing the water in my tank i shattered the heater...... so will the fish end up dying from this?
I can;t even see the glass in the tank, I'm assuming the tank has to be completely emptied and cleaned.... correct?


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

No need to drain everything. I'm sure you've already removed the metal parts. 

If you're a clutz like me you may want to invest in a titanium heater. I've yet to destroy one of those.


----------



## sizzle (Jan 13, 2010)

Well no worries after all, just a few pieces of glass. I've learned to never drain the tank with the heater on.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Or a marineland stealth. no shatter risk.


I learned something over the years, I put my filters and heater on a switched surge strip and my lights into one of their own (labeled if you keep them together,mine are on opposite sides of the cabinet) and just switch it off, lets you leave the lights on to see what you are doing and its a simple switch flick to turn EVERYTHING on and off thats on that strip, makes it easier and no risk of shock either.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's similar to my set up...heater, filter on a strip, lights connected to timer. When I do water changes, I turn off the strip. The lights stay on since they're connected to the timer.


----------



## sizzle (Jan 13, 2010)

I was trying to keep the pumps going and forgot to disconnect the heater cord!
Thanks for the ideas !


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, when I first started doing water changes, I was like "ok, I need to remember to turn the dang heater off!!!" Hehe, you get used to all the little steps in prep!


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

I use a submersible one, and keep it low enough that when I do a water change it stays covered.


----------

